# Thinking Red : Reading List for Wannabe Analysts



## SpitfireV (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been in contact with a CCO at work recently about a reading list for getting a grip on Intelligence before I start applying for it. 

So far he's recommended:
Psychology of Intelligence Analysis by Richards J Heuer Jr 
NATO Open Source Intelligence Handbook
NATO Exploitation of the Internet. 

I've just these printed and bound so I'm going to dive into them at work on downtime and on my leave. 

Can anybody else recommend other publications/books for us wannabes? When we get a big enough list I'll edit this to reflect the additions. 

Cheers!


----------



## Swill (Dec 29, 2008)

Psychology of Intelligence Analysis is really good, but I haven't read it staright through. I cherry pick. It's very thorough though.

NATO Open Source Handbook and the NATO Internet Exploitation book I don't know. 

These are on my prodev list, but I haven't gotten to them yet:

New Frontiers of Intelligence Analysis: Shared Threats, Diverse Perspectives, New Communities

Analyzing Intelligence: Origins, Obstacles, and Innovations.

Knowing Your Friends: Intelligence Inside Alliances and Coalitions from 1914 to the Cold War. **That one's just for you, Spitfire ;)


----------



## tinker_52 (Jan 8, 2009)

Recommended to any IP, as fundamental background reading, is a controversial document, arguably serving as one of the principle bases of US-USSR Cold War Relations, referred to  as the _Dulles Plan_: 
http://www.sakva.ru/Nick/NSC_20_1.html

Some debate surrounds this piece, its exact origin is obscure; it was purported to be a "Soviet fabrication," but appears to be based on contemporary reports to the US Congress.  In any case, it is worth reading, as it provides an interesting perspective on the psychology of East-West relations.  Many observations stated therein essentially still apply today.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. I'll hit them up soon once the NZD strengthens up a bit/ever does. 

Sorry for the late reply too.


----------

